# conectar pic 18f4450  a pc por usb



## pablofer78 (Ago 28, 2007)

hola a todos.
estoy tratando de conectar el pic 18f4550 a la pc por usb y no puedo hacer..........la pc me dice q no reconoce el dispositivo, tengo el driver de microchip instalado en la pc y el firware en el pic. la verdad no se q puede ser, si alguno tiene información de alguna configuracion para armar una placa y conectar segun ese conf se lo agradeceria , ya q con lo q hice estoy estancado.
muchas gracias por la ayuda.
paf


----------



## _Beto_ (Sep 12, 2007)

Saludos. . .

Mira en este pagina, tal vez te sirvan los ejemplos que tienen...

http://www.sixca.com/


----------



## pablofer78 (Sep 21, 2007)

muachas gracias....y si es de gran ayuda


----------

